# Kenpo Tape Series



## tonbo (Apr 29, 2002)

Out of curiosity.....

I know that there are a couple of tape series out there, some with Jody Sasaki, some with Mohammad Tabatabai, some with Lee Bachman, etc., on the Kenpo material.  I have a couple of the Mohammad Tabatabai tapes, and think that they are generally pretty good, but what is *your* opinion?  Is there one series or set of tapes that really stands out, in your opinion?

My goal is to put together a fairly decent library, that I can use for reference, more than anything else.  However, I would like to refer to good material, instead of just "it'll do".

NOTE: To avoid another flame thread on video learning, I should point out that I get my major questions answered by my instructor and people that I can interact with face-to-face.  However, I also like to see different points of view, and interpretations, where they exist.

(So THERE.  Hehe)

Thanks in advance!!

Peace--


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 29, 2002)

I have a bunch of Tabatabai tapes and Fowler tapes and just picked up a couple of Planas tapes. 

It's interesting the differences in some of the techniques between the Tabatabai and Fowler tapes, but they're about the same. Both have helped when my instructor hasn't been around. 
The Planas tapes are forms, and he really explains the forms as he goes through them and I like that. It's nice to know why some things are done certain ways.

IMO I like your video idea, I'm doing it myself.


:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (May 2, 2002)

It depends on what your looking for. The Tatum Technique tapes are very good. Tabatabai forms tapes have good explaination breakdown on the forms. Fowler tapes are good, but the quality is so, so (at least on the old ones). Tim Bulot tapes are excellent for the money and he is a Tatum BB, but I don't know if they are available to the public. Also there are a lot of other vids that present some good info outside of Kenpo (should I say that here) that might interest you. 

Regards, jb


----------



## matthewgreenland (May 2, 2002)

I had the opportunity to purchase two tapes of Senior Grand Master Ed Parker not too long ago.  They are entitled "Concepts of Motion," and "Advanced Concepts of Motion."  They are basically tapes made from a couple of his Seminars.  It has footage of the late Grand Master with some very early footage of Senior Professor John Sepulveda.  Although they are not of the best film quality, they are a definite must have.

Hope this helps.

Respectfully Matthew Greenland


----------



## Nightingale (May 3, 2002)

I've heard that Bob White's tapes are pretty good...don't know personally, tho. I don't use tapes.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

I personally don't like to use tapes to learn off of either.  Unless they are specifically a lesson tape which noone has put out yet.  But they are great for reference and to view differences between teachers and their styles.

Tell Dave BrocK Hi for me and that I wish him luck with his new studio.  will ya!
Dennis Conatser
:asian:


----------



## tonbo (May 3, 2002)

One thing that I use tapes for is to see the major differences between the way our school does things and the more "official" ways.

At our school, as I have explained off boards to GoldenDragon, we work with "pared down" material, and with techniques that have been renamed to their basic element:  "Front Push", "Right Side Waist Grab", "Front Choke", etc.  The Parker material is there, but in many instances, techniques have been grouped a little differently, and have been modified ever so slightly as to tools and/or targets.  Generally, we have fewer techniques as well.

Good stuff.....*damn* good stuff, IMHO.  It works, it's clean, and it is pretty true to the original.  However, when I hear people talking about technique names from original Parker karate ("Bowing to Buddha", "Capturing the Rod", etc.), I need a reference point.  Much easier for me to see, if I can have a tape or a film clip to watch and say, "Ah, I see.  That's the one I know as...." or associate it with a concept that I am more used to.

One thing I found funny:  some time back, when trying to get short 3 stuck in my head on details, I asked my instructor if I could tape my private lesson with the Black Belt.  He said that he would rather I didn't, as the most common problem with that was people then seeing the taped way as the only way to do it.....and that discouraged them finding their own "voice" in doing the forms and making them personal.  Myself, I found he was right on that count--I don't do the forms like everyone else, and thank goodness.

Watching the tapes I have, I see how it could be very easy to fall into that kind of pattern, if you are not careful or experienced in the MA.

Just my opinion....

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

to reference and compare is good.


:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 3, 2002)

That's how I use them too, to help with my training, give a different point of view, but not to replace my instructor.

So how are your videos going GD? I hope you do some so those of us that don't have an opportunity to train with you can tap into some of you knowledge as well.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Courtney's Dad (May 3, 2002)

I really like the tapes that Larry Tatum has produced.  i use them a great deal because my daughter takes lessons once a week and just listening from the side i can't help very much at all when we get home. 

actually tried to help her with five swords once when she first started and she took it back to class and her instructor said "Wow! that was fantastic, but now let's try five swords."

from a novice view, i really like the tatum tapes so far for tech and forms they've been clear and helpful for us


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)




----------



## tonbo (May 3, 2002)

GoldenDragon, would you please let me know if and when you get your tapes/DVDs put together?  I would really be interested in seeing those!!

I also have to get myself copies of those SGM Parker videos.  Hearing him talk about the art and seeing him in motion would be too cool.....

Thanks in advance!!!

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

So don't worry!!
:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 3, 2002)

GD, have you seen those SGM Parker videos they're talking about and if so what did you think?


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

My opinion....... get anything with Mr. Parker on it that you can!!
:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (May 3, 2002)

I've been trying to get all the Parker footage I can, but your so tight on sharing from your private stash. :shrug: 

I can only imagine the kind of footage you have. Of course one of my favorites is the demo with you, Mr. Trejo and Mr. Wedlake. 


jb


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

Maybe you can convince KenpoJoe to open up his video vault?
:shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

For the right price.  He's got to make a living you know.

:shrug:


----------



## ikenpo (May 3, 2002)

Well, 

He (KenpoJoe) actually still owes me a couple of tapes for a Kenpo patch and some Kenpo decals I sent him over a year ago. Never saw anything for my honest efforts  (I just lost my money basically), but life goes on and I wish him well.

jb


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

Call him and make him pay up!!

:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (May 3, 2002)

Come on,

Mr. C you know I'm straight up with everyone. I contacted him so much that I became a pain in the a** and that still didn't get me one tape so I gave up. He kept talking about his move to a new school and how he was real busy. Sir, this really wasn't the place for me to even mention it, but you know how Gou gets me going. Also I didn't want anyone else to get suckered. 

Oss, jb :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *Sir, this really wasn't the place for me to even mention it, but you know how Gou gets me going. Also I didn't want anyone else to get suckered. *



Sorry JB, you know I'm a b@st@rd. I'll drop this right now.


----------



## Klondike93 (May 4, 2002)

How about you GD, any chance you might open up your vault and share some Mr. Parker tapes?  You name the price I'm pretty sure you'd get, but it's understandable if they're too personal for you to do that.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

All will be shared at the proper time.  I always share!  Do I look or sound like someone who hoards Kenpo material?

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 4, 2002)

No, I just thought it might have been too personal or something like that. 

The hard part is to be patient I suppose :shrug: 


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

Hang in there!


----------



## ikenpo (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *Come on,
> 
> ...



Ok Guys, 

This has been resolved. It was a misunderstanding. KenpoJoe actually called me at the house and said it was completely his fault that it had gone this far. I told him everything was cool. He told me that anytime he owns someone something they have to "haunt him" and that they are not being a pain in the a** by making him do what he has promised to do. He just over commits and then can't find the time to get to stuff. He is a very nice and funny guy and I was actually on a list of about 6 people he owed stuff. He gave me my priority mail confirmation and I was good. 

I would like to thank GD7 for seeing a bridge that was smoldering and putting out the fire and mending it and getting me moved up on the delivery list. I definitely appreciate it. Boy them 6th Degrees got connections.    The last thing Kenpojoe told me before I got off the phone was, "BE GOOD!!!!" lol...(inside joke for anyone who's read a Kenpojoe post)

jb


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 7, 2002)

Doesn't it!  Thank you for being patient JB

:asian:


----------



## Kroy (Apr 8, 2003)

Nobody mention the Jody Sasaki tapes, what are they like?


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey JB,

 Same thing happened to me ( with KenpoJoe ), about a tape I sent him back in October '99....I basically just gave up on it. Glad to see yours was resolved.


----------

